# Interchangeable parts...



## Ezekiel_Majors (Aug 2, 2012)

I am currently looking at a few different sets of coilovers and lowering springs but of course, there are none 'specifically' made for a 1991 nissan stanza... Would a same year sentra or 240sx set fit on my *completely* stock stanza?


----------

